# sub delay



## randyman (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi everyone
how are you guys delaying you subs? I have mine running through the bfd and everyone says delay by adding one foot .I have my svs in the middle of a 28
by 28 foot room 14 feet from L and R speakers so should I set delay on rec for fifteen feet ?
No special sweet spot just a room where everybody socializes in but I swear the bass sounds better when I set the delay at 24 feet is the a bad thing ???? it just seems to fill the room up much better is this ok ??? thanks for your help
Randyman


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I suppose since you have no fixed _distance to the listening position_, then the delay would be adjusted for the best sound, if you feel you can determine that. Likely the setting you prefer results in a response mix between mains and sub that is a pleasing average around the room to the ear.... :huh:

brucek


----------

